# Suggestions needed for headphones. (Budget 10k)



## little (Mar 12, 2015)

Hey guys.

I'm looking for a pair of decent headphones in a budget of 9 to 10k (maximum 11k).

Earlier I was thinking of getting Siberia V2 with surround sound as my primary purpose was gaming but these days I don't game much (2-3 hrs a week). I'm confused if V2 will be worth it. I'm looking for something which is balanced.

*Usage -* 
Listening to music, watching movies and gaming.
Music + Movies  60-70%
Gaming             25-40%

*Audio Sources -*
Laptop, Nexus 5 or iPad Air.

*Other Requirements -*
Light and easy on ears for listening sessions of around 1hr.
Circumaural preferred. 
Good build quality.

Please suggest some good headphones suiting my needs.

Thanks.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 12, 2015)

Audio technica m50x is what you should get.


----------



## little (Mar 12, 2015)

Yup, M50x is great and suits almost all my needs. I've been eying it for some time. 
Will Nexus 5 be able to drive it? Or should I get an amp (probably Fiio E6).


----------



## ratul (Mar 12, 2015)

little said:


> Yup, M50x is great and suits almost all my needs. I've been eying it for some time.
> Will Nexus 5 be able to drive it? Or should I get an amp (probably Fiio E6).



it just might be able to, but i'd recommend an amp for it, nexus 5 has a really mediocre audio performance.


----------



## little (Mar 12, 2015)

ratul said:


> it just might be able to, but i'd recommend an amp for it, nexus 5 has a really mediocre audio performance.



Yes, nexus 5 has average audio output. So which amp do you recommend? I guess it will be E6 for me as I won't be having much cash to spare after M50X.


----------



## ratul (Mar 12, 2015)

little said:


> Yes, nexus 5 has average audio output. So which amp do you recommend? I guess it will be E6 for me as I won't be having much cash to spare after M50X.



Budget wise, E6 would be good for M50x..


----------



## $hadow (Mar 13, 2015)

you have to use external amp like e6 to make the experience wow.


----------



## little (Mar 13, 2015)

Placed an order for M50X and E6. 

Thanks for your suggestions guys.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 14, 2015)

great. Do burn the headphones for atleast 30 hours+ for proper burning.


----------



## little (Mar 15, 2015)

Yup. Eagerly waiting for them.

- - - Updated - - -

Received them. They sound awesome right out of the box. 

Any suggestions for burning them? For burning in I just play my music in repeat with volume set at 50-60%


----------



## $hadow (Mar 15, 2015)

little said:


> Yup. Eagerly waiting for them.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Use one of the youtube video to burn them. There are plenty of videos available for burning the headphones.


----------

